# Boots too big :(



## v_v (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I got an ThirtyTwo STW size 8 women's boot... and after a few trip up to the mountain it's too BIG now. Is there any insoles or whatever products out there I can use to fix the problem? 

Thanks,

V


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

There's a couple threads, one in particular, that covers boot fitting extensively. See the thread from Wiredsport in this subforum. Unfortunately, there is not much you can do to remedy this outside of buying boots that fit properly..


----------



## v_v (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks Psi-Man. The boots was very tight when I tried.. to a point my toes were hurting. 
I will check out the thread you mentioned.

Thank you! 

V


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Too big in what comtext? If too wide around the ancle, a boot fitter may fix this with adding J-bars to the liner. If you slip forward? An insole fitting your foot well will keep your foot better in position. 
If too big sideways? Not much help other than maybe try thicker socks. If none of this helps? Get smaller boots...

I've bought my boots too big as well, it's a pretty common mistake... I didn't go with the size the mondo chart actually recommended for the length of my foot cos already in the 0.5 _bigger_ size my toes felt cramped... after some days in use, I wished I went with the smaller size  cos they packed out so much. But with J bars AND custom insoles AND thick socks they still work well.


----------



## byebyeblackbird (Mar 21, 2016)

I have the exact same boots and exact same problem! I bought it mondo size, had to heat mold because toes were getting crammed. But after 10 days, so much room all around and heel hold is terrible. The only thing I like about them is boa (had traditional laces before.) The pack out is not even just the foot area. Yesterday it felt like my lower shins (right above the ankle) were leaning on some raw edge on toe side turns, like there's no liner.

Plus waterproofing was nonexistent from day one. Worse than my multi year old cheap beginner boots. 

I'm about to cut my losses and get new ones.

This was my first gear investment after holding on to the beginner set I got years ago (used gear, cheapest boots.) Learned my lesson - always research first instead of walking into a shop clueless.


----------

